# New TT owner



## Iceman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all, I have owned my Audi TT for about 3 weeks, Silver, its the 180bhp on a 05 plate with 40k on the clock, I have always loved the look of these cars so i throught bout time i brought one, I use this as my company car from the allowance money my work pay hence having to get the most fuel efficent model, Must say I think this car is fantastic,

There seem to be a great atmosphere on this forum site, so i just wanted to say hi to you all,

I am looking to do a few mods to my car I havent fully decide but the follow are a must;
18" RSTT alloys genuine,
arm rest in black,
225 exhaust,

All the best!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome another thing you might want is to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Iceman1, Welcome to TTF.
H.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice one

get some pics up before any mods, and watch it transform ;-)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------

